# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Costume Quest (PC) (2012) (Multileng-ENG) (multihost)

## elcamaleon

Video game developed by Double Fine (makers of Br?tal Legend among others) which presents an adventure title with some components of role, and whose story is set in a mysterious Halloween night.








522 MB
EXE
MULTI: ENG, FR, GER, ITA, Spanish
Medicine (not required)
Platform: PC
Developer: Double Fine
Publisher: THQ
Genre: RPG, turn-based combat, Adventure (Fantasy)
Players: 1
Released: October 14, 2011
Pegi: +12





Windows XP/Vista/7
DirectX 9c
2 GHz
1 GB RAM





















*DOWNLOAD HERE*
*
You can download from 5 different file servers!! - Multihost*





```
http://www.filefactory.com/file/5fsw2gmy8gcv/n/CostumeQuestJ_part3_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/1do5xl39s4c3/n/CostumeQuestJ_part2_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/6ycuvnuz1yb9/n/CostumeQuestJ_part1_rar

http://letitbit.net/download/71506.7114981e8cffc2594eed389a6205/CostumeQuestJ.part2.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/87609.8ec406fa1944630167eb0fa93a78/CostumeQuestJ.part3.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/01054.0d7e5d37f43444968d4a8043d22c/CostumeQuestJ.part1.rar.html

http://rapidgator.net/file/6835908/CostumeQuestJ.part2.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/6835719/CostumeQuestJ.part1.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/6835703/CostumeQuestJ.part3.rar.html

http://turbo.to/s09le83d6hb0/CostumeQuestJ.part3.rar.html
http://turbo.to/ve3blz3adpwe/CostumeQuestJ.part2.rar.html
http://turbo.to/ak7auemxkvy1/CostumeQuestJ.part1.rar.html

http://freakshare.com/files/2wrkv2d3/CostumeQuestJ.part1.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/24lfczni/CostumeQuestJ.part2.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/io3z1htf/CostumeQuestJ.part3.rar.html
```

----------

